

Show HN: a Pastebin/Twitlonger alternative - hrvbr
http://www.1p.cx

======
hrvbr
It's not a startup, just quick little tool I made to test the differences
between Azure Cloud Services, which I use on another project, and Azure Web
Sites, which I use here. (Conclusion: for .Net languages, it's practically the
same.)

I'd like to know if it looks ok on non-Windows devices. I don't know what are
the good-looking alternatives to Calibri (a humanist sans-serif) and Consolas
(monospaced) on Apple devices, so I just left the browser defaults.

